#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 動物新聞剪影 >  >  中秋節的一篇報導...

## BGs

節選自： 聯合報 中華民國九十四年九月十八日 D6版 貼星報報 專題[月亮 浪漫的舊道具] 記者/童ㄧ寧

壞壞的月亮
看到它，狼人在身邊
*代表電影：狼人 楚門的世界*
除了浪漫之外，月亮在電影中也有其他不同面貌。
金凱瑞1998年的作品[楚門的世界]裡，天上的大月亮其實根本就不是月亮，而是電視節目製作人用來監控男主角楚門的監視器。
更不能不提的是[狼人]系列電影裡，月光象徵著無所不在的恐懼與危險。每逢滿月，在繁華城市的陰暗角落裡，傳來不知名的狼嗥，或許狼人就在你身邊......不過在台灣，中秋節的滿月下，家家戶戶都忙著烤肉，如果狼人出現的話，或許大家可以考慮集體將狼人制服，然後試試烤狼肉的滋味也不錯。

*********
*********

我說......看完這一段文字後，大家有什麼想法？

----------


## 狼嚎

這是什麼東東啊!!!
治服狼人 烤狼肉
每個人都是這樣子嗎???(怒!!!) :生氣: 
看了就氣!!!
不過真的有狼人出現的話
如果他是不會攻擊人的 那就跟他交個朋友啦~
如果他會攻擊人 就讓他攻擊吧!!!
我寧願他把我給殺了
要死 也要死在狼/狼人下!!!

----------


## 和魯夫

唔呼呼.......無敵的再生能力嘛....你要燒就燒啦.....
如果我不把你給殺了的話.....
我可是會虐．殺的啊....
半生不死也不錯啦.....
手腳全變食糧(看來會膽固醇過高啦).....
只留下頭身個裝飾.....
舌頭也要割幹.....(消音過程)
唔唔唔......只給水他們......3日換一個.....
唔呼呼呼呼呼呼呼呼......(暴走中)

----------


## 提斯蘿蘭特

其實狼人被討厭 也不是沒有道理
畢竟大家的生活環境都不同..大家都有喜歡的東西跟討厭的東西
如果強求對方接納你...那我覺得倒是蠻過分的

----------


## M.S.Keith

我們也是生命阿 竟然要拿我們來烤肉(怒) 

該死阿

----------


## 蒼楓

或許能變成不同品種的獸人??(思索....)

----------


## 狼人渥克斯

一群人在公園烤肉

忽然他們發現涼亭頂端停著......一隻狼人!!!

A:哇阿!!!有怪物阿!!

(狼人先生)渥克斯:咦?!怪物??哪裡......??

----------


## 星夜狼痕

遇到壞人類拿來做人肉叉燒包(￣︶￣)b

----------


## Kofu

更可惡的是.............要是他們把狼人殺掉然後還烤來吃.....

























...................然後還說不好吃~~吐出來怎麼辦????

----------


## PandaTwo

> 更可惡的是.............要是他們把狼人殺掉然後還烤來吃.....
> 
> ...................然後還說不好吃~~吐出來怎麼辦????


Kofu....
你.....................很冷耶～～～
 :寒:  

拉了那麼長～～
還以為你要說什麼～
結果是.........
................
 :Confused:

----------


## 狐狸

:Shocked:  






哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈

KOFU你的回覆快要讓我笑死了....


哈哈哈哈哈哈...



遇到狼人喔....

當然是撲倒他拉!!!!

接著夾起一塊烤好的肉...

一塊一塊的............................


























用嘴巴餵給他吃~~~~


 :愛:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:

----------


## BGs

大部分的反應都是憤怒啊......

不過要是人類吃了獸人，有沒有可能他們也會變成獸人呢？
如果是這樣，那麼雖然離開了一個，卻能再造就許多......

我混亂了。

----------


## Kasar

低等生物 不用太在意

----------


## 星夜狼痕

> 低等生物 不用太在意


你說的沒錯
人類的確是從地球誕生後最低等的生物
不知各位認同嗎...?

----------


## 提斯蘿蘭特

如果你罵人類是低等生物 那你罵的人太多了
如果你認為人類是低等生物
那你這麼痛恨當人類 乾脆去死一死 早投胎當別的....(個人觀點)

人類有好有壞
就跟動物一樣
都是平等的..

----------


## 布雷克

到是覺得有這種可能性......我到想瞧瞧狼人真實的長的如何.....
或許只是開玩笑的...哈哈哈....大家好我是新出現的狼....

----------

